# Realistic Dinosaur Outfit Scares Kids



## moshrider1000 (Sep 20, 2009)

I want one! Here's a little news article in English: http://ispnews.com/realistic-dinosaur-outfit-scares-kids/



> This incredible dinosaur costume scares and excited a group of mixed-age kids in Sydney, Australia. Why does that part of the world have such a knack for creature design? Their neighbors in New Zealand, WETA Workshop, are responsible for designing and creating creatures and props for District 9, King Kong, Lord of the Rings, The Hobbit, Avatar, Hellboy, and more. Pretty good for a bunch of sheep herders.
> 
> UPDATE: One of our commenters has let us know that this was created by a company called Creature Technology Company and they’re put on tour by Global Creatures. WETA is not involved.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/103151-t-rex-scares-crap-outta-australian-kids.html

I too was impressed with the costume, made a thread about it myself last year. I especially like the dramatic camera work.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

I remember when I first saw this I DIED laughing. Its great!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

These are of course Very Impressive and fantastic and most of us wish we could build or wear such a costume.... but people will be impressed by them, yes. Scared? Most, probably not scared, we "know" they do not really exist on this planet now.
Maybe time spent trying to make BIG Monsters really gets wasted if you are just attempting to scare someone?
Consider this: There is a pile of odd junk in the corner of my old kitchen laying in the corner by the door.
"What was that sound? Is there something in the corner?"
Then a mouse runs up the wall , almost everyone screams! Jumps!
It was Not a Mouse.
It was a ball of "fluff" pulled by a thread! Absolutely No Mouse Credentials at all.

It takes a few minutes to un-pile the 8 large adult bodies tangled together on the kitchen floor.
They piled up attempting to run out the other door, away from that "Killer Mouse".


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

It's a great costume and video. The kids seem scared in the most fun way possible. Most of them looked like they smiled as they screamed.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

...Its interesting to see knowledge of reality [that this is actually a guy in a suit] competing with one's underbrain recognition of a large and carnivorous potential predator. Of course the children KNEW that was a guy in a suit.... but they could not help cringing and running anyways - because thousands of years of being prey made its imprint on the ol' DNA.


----------



## johnnyspook (Jan 29, 2012)

Serpentia said:


> ...Its interesting to see knowledge of reality [that this is actually a guy in a suit] competing with one's underbrain recognition of a large and carnivorous potential predator. Of course the children KNEW that was a guy in a suit.... but they could not help cringing and running anyways - because thousands of years of being prey made its imprint on the ol' DNA.


Well anything with sharp teeth, loud roars, and fast legs are going to scare the jeebers out of anything lol


----------

